# Textures and HDR



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

So I have been dabbing in the adding textures to photos off and on for some time now. I would like to know what you folks think about this photo and the processing along with textures.

I have seen some images where I can not stand the use of textures but then I have seen some where they really add to the photo and just change the whole way I look at things. Sometimes it looks like hand painted art that was stored for many years and survived fire and age...

This is my attempt after some practicing with it for a bit. It has been all self taught. I have experimented with different blending modes to get different 
results.




candles textured by VIPGraphX, on Flickr thanks to Esseince of Dreams for the texture.[h=1][/h]
What say you?


----------



## myshkin (Apr 2, 2012)

I think this is one fo the best pics I've seen you post. I typically don;t like textures but it works on this pic


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

Really? wow thanks!!


----------



## Bynx (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with myshkin. This is really nice. My only complaint is the black border. It looks off with the smaller black on the right side, like the pic is off centre. But thats easily fixed. And I like your watermark. It looks good and professional.


----------



## Syco (Apr 2, 2012)

This sort of thing looks really nice printed on canvas.


----------



## Mrgiggls (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with Bynx......It's really a marvelous image.  That is a wall-hanger for sure, but the right edge is a problem. Fortunately it's easily fixed.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for feedback, the texture that unused that had that black border was like that. It was an old burnt paper texture. I was going to paint in with my air brush tool to balance it off as I thought the same thing. I decided to leave it and see what feed back came in.Thanks again.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

Based off the feedback I fixed the image to balance out the left and right. Instead of painting in with a brush I created a bigger back ground filled it with black and cropped so I would not loose detail on the edges of the photo.




say a prayer by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 2, 2012)

i think textures work in your shot.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is another texture applied photo and the texture I created for it.




window texture by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

here is the texture (if you would like to use it go ahead no problem and you do not have to give credit for it just have fun with it). I created this using various brushes and layers along with changing blending modes. I think this was 10 layers or so.




grunge cracked stone texture by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Apr 2, 2012)

I think the texture and the image should look one and the same. In the last example your image looks more like a double exposure. I think its the window that creates that problem.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

oops I uploaded the wrong version. Sorry. I thought the same thing and then I did this one. I flipped the texture around and then masked out the window area a little bit.




window cross texture by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I liked this version better but errors happen.:er:


----------



## Bynx (Apr 2, 2012)

Its better but I think you have to crop out the texture from the entire glass area of the window. The difference in darker sky/lighter sky doesnt make the image look better. The idea of a texture is it lies on a solid object. Texture shouldnt float over air, like windows.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

ahh I hear ya......


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

Bynx- 




window cross texture3 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks better.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

I cloned out he lights and wires at the top and I also cloned out the post and electrical box that was on the right side of the statue. I think it looks way better now. Nobody mentioned that here but it was bothering me.




say a prayer by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------

